# are nightcrawlers safe to feed ?



## kenben6969 (May 12, 2003)

i was wondering if it would be alright to feed my red's
canadian nightcrawlers ? and if it would be or cause a bacterial 
problem or any parisites transfered ? any advice would be appreciated ! thanks , 
ken :smile:


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

It is okay as long as you get your nightcrawlers from a good place and not more from the streets where it is polluted you know.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> It is okay as long as you get your nightcrawlers from a good place and not more from the streets where it is polluted you know.

















thats the ticket


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dont forget clean them very good and rub there sh$% out


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I feed my p's nightcrawlers all the time . 
My rb have grown really good with them as part of a varied diet.
My Rhoms usually gobble one up soon after I drop it in.

pete


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

_Moved to feeding discussion_


----------



## kenben6969 (May 12, 2003)

thats good because as soon as i dropped it in
they tore it apart and in less than 2 minutes it was gone , i was just worried
about their slime (worms) and the effect on the tank ! they loved it !
better than beefheart or feeders ! i finally got them to start eating the rest of the bloodworms i bought them when they were about 1-2 months , about the same in inches . now they're about 3-4 inches in 4 months of ownership . they are probably about 5 1/2 months old .
i noticed a pattern on their growth habits . now they are starting to thicken up , they're lips are getting thick as well as their body , 
definately beautiful fish !
i love them !!!


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

my fish love them


----------



## ZzpiranhaZz (Jul 8, 2003)

What about if u go in your back yard and get 1 wouldnt u be worried about pesticides from the grass and fertalizer from spring?


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

ZzpiranhaZz said:


> What about if u go in your back yard and get 1 wouldnt u be worried about pesticides from the grass and fertalizer from spring?


 No, just wash them like you would if you bought them from a bait store to clean the dirt off from them.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I have been feeding my piranhas nightcrawlers from the baitshop ever since I've owned them. They seem to love them and I defintely notice a difference in growth and color!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i am always looking for other types of food for my p's to stop them getting bored i may try these from a fishing tackle shop .
i will use them as treats like feeders if they like em
dixon


----------

